#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > آموزشی: دانلود از يو*تيوب با لينك مستقيم

## mavaramat

چند وقتي هست با يه برنامه آشنا شدم كه خيلي كاربردي هست.اسم برنامه iT*ube هست.با اين برنامه به راحتي ميتونيد انواع ويدئو هاي اموزشي رو از سايت يو*تيوب با لينك مستقيم دانلود كنيم.دانلود نسخه ي 1.5 از همين پست.

**براي استفاده از اين برنامه نيازي به في*لتر شكن نداريد*i.jpg
*



دارای محتوای پنهان


*

----------

*116973*,*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*3042*,*681arash*,*8095*,*a.ferdosi*,*AB88*,*abady*,*abed10*,*abinttco*,*aghajoon-2*,*ahkh_72*,*ahpa63*,*aisam*,*ajabovo*,*ajamin.ali*,*akbarof*,*alek*,*ali akbar00*,*ali8889*,*alikhiri1365*,*aliwood*,*ali_chini*,*ali_d206*,*ali_esf*,*amanj.kurd*,*amen*,*Amin-01-PC*,*amin.fara*,*amir 2005*,*amolpana*,*ANRN53274*,*arad_o3*,*aramis*,*arashshr*,*ardalans*,*arefmard*,*aryanet*,*asdfgh89*,*at950*,*ayoub m*,*azzaa*,*BABAKELK83*,*baharnarenj*,*bahram68*,*bamdad61*,*bdbest*,*beal*,*behnam .m*,*behnam021*,*behnam39*,*behnammax*,*behroozxl*,*behzadgolab*,*belgacom*,*bh06*,*chapwolf*,*core i5*,*cyrus666*,*damoon_b111*,*darkrose*,*digital84*,*dllgh*,*dyar63*,*eastboy*,*ebadpour64*,*EBRAHIM*,*ehsan1669*,*ehsanarn*,*eki*,*elyas66*,*emanbatyaneh*,*enzomartini*,*erfanjon74*,*f4rshad*,*farhadghader*,*farhad_1232*,*farsarr*,*farzad120*,*fkh52000*,*fredium*,*frh*,*fzi*,*gokhan*,*habibpn*,*hadi1*,*haj mohsen*,*hamedarash*,*hamid9800*,*haniro*,*hasan 2623*,*hassan1365*,*hassan81*,*hhhh_1360*,*hojat88*,*hosein200*,*hossein1354*,*hzzza*,*imanfaz*,*imanfc*,*infoshinfo*,*ITE-1983*,*it_ict*,*jabarsardar*,*jac*,*jandow*,*javadm33*,*javadshahvan*,*javamobira*,*jfrras*,*jikjiuk*,*JVC_ATX*,*kh.a*,*khaled2152*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*kmsdvddivx*,*kulak*,*kuroshzxc*,*lasl*,*lilifer*,*mahdi sam*,*mahdi1113*,*mahdimbayat*,*mahdysadeghy*,*mahmod31*,*majid..*,*majidmoslemi*,*majidza*,*manhant*,*manshor*,*massoud0062*,*MAYSAM28181*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mcseali*,*mdata*,*meigoon*,*merdad*,*mfsrmail*,*mh1963*,*miladpsp*,*mj_blue*,*MND33*,*mo@*,*Mobtakerandp*,*mohamad41*,*mohamam*,*mohammad1155*,*mohammaddjhd*,*mohsen zmr*,*morteza5003*,*Mousavi mm*,*msagroup*,*mshpsh*,*msmp2*,*mvaseli*,*nadertop2005*,*navid.hekmat*,*Nejalireza*,*nezam.pama*,*NICHICON*,*nideroon*,*novintaksir*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid6564324*,*online_on*,*paarsianco*,*Padashi*,*parasistem*,*parspoyesh*,*parto2000*,*patriot2*,*pckar*,*pedro121*,*pej_tap*,*peymanelec*,*potoc*,*power led*,*princi*,*Raeed2CB*,*ramcom*,*ramin9896*,*ramintkh*,*rasha_rigit*,*rashidi235*,*redman1027*,*Repairm@n*,*reza-shirvan*,*reza/m*,*reza4744*,*rezapoet*,*reza_476*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*roohani*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*sabaaf*,*sadegh655*,*sahar20*,*samarayaneh*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*server2000*,*setam*,*Shabgard911*,*shamalros*,*shams.iran*,*Shayan_Sobhi*,*siamakd*,*sinamhc*,*Sina_Browser*,*single*,*smazi*,*soh3il*,*soheyl4tiger*,*soly_kardo*,*sonysony*,*sorenapardaz*,*ssblue*,*sunboys*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*teac*,*TNM*,*tofan_2050*,*tohidi1*,*touch*,*TRZ*,*tsco7*,*vahid127*,*vatani*,*Vus.9170188*,*w_mirzaii*,*yaser-n*,*Yek.Doost*,*yets*,*zahed1362*,*احمد_احمد*,*اقای مهندس*,*ایرج43*,*بهار من*,*بهنام 99*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جمشيدا*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ديجيتال*,*ساجدیان*,*سیاوش222*,*شیدینگ مود*,*علی اشرف*,*علی علی دادی*,*علی پاشایی*,*علیرضا گواهی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*مراسم*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*ميلادي*,*میسم*,*نویدی*,*همتا*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jac

عالی بود
خیلی ممنون

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*abady*,*behnam .m*,*khaled2152*,*mavaramat*,*mohsen zmr*,*reza_476*,*sardarshams*,*غزال*

----------


## amolpana

به نام خدا
سلام 
این برنامه را دانلود کردم ولی کار نمیکند و خطا میدهد ؟؟؟
untitled.JPG

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*abady*,*behnam .m*,*frh*,*javadm33*,*khaled2152*,*mavaramat*,*meigoon*,*mohamad41*,*mohsen zmr*,*Padashi*,*rashidi235*,*tahaali9095*,*شیدینگ مود*,*غزال*

----------


## kh.a

.net framework  را نصب کنید

ورژنش رو باید امتحان کنید

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*amolpana*,*behnam .m*,*javadm33*,*khaled2152*,*mavaramat*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*Padashi*,*tahaali9095*,*غزال*,*غفور*

----------


## mj_blue

دوستان گفتم یه روش ساده هم بنده بیان کنم
البته با اجازه اساتید محترم
خودم اینجوری دانلود میکنم همیشه



دارای محتوای پنهان



اگه برای دیدن کلیپ Flash Player ندارید
لینک را به IDM بدید که دانلود کنه

----------

*1212ali*,*681arash*,*a.ferdosi*,*abed10*,*abinttco*,*abolfazlbame*,*aghajoon-2*,*ahpa63*,*aisam*,*akbarof*,*ali pashaei*,*aliwood*,*amen*,*Amin-01-PC*,*amin.fara*,*amolpana*,*anti114*,*arad_o3*,*aramis*,*arashshr*,*ardalans*,*arefmard*,*at950*,*atinegar*,*azzaa*,*b1367*,*bdbest*,*beal*,*behnam .m*,*behroozxl*,*behzadgolab*,*core i5*,*damoon_b111*,*darkrose*,*digital84*,*dllgh*,*eastboy*,*ebadpour64*,*EBRAHIM*,*ehsan1669*,*ehsanarn*,*enzomartini*,*erfanjon74*,*farzad120*,*fkh52000*,*fzi*,*gaplaptop*,*ghoshiry*,*gokhan*,*habibi92*,*habibpn*,*hadi1*,*hamid9800*,*hassan81*,*hojat88*,*hosein200*,*hossein1354*,*hzzza*,*jabarsardar*,*javadm33*,*javamobira*,*jaxtor*,*jikjiuk*,*kavoos2*,*kh.a*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*koolaknet*,*lasl*,*mahdi sam*,*majid..*,*majidmoslemi*,*Majid_ME*,*manshor*,*mavaramat*,*MAYSAM28181*,*meigoon*,*merdad*,*mohamad41*,*mohamam*,*mohammaddjhd*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohsen zmr*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr200*,*msh.27*,*msmp2*,*nadertop2005*,*nezam.pama*,*NICHICON*,*oliayee*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid6564324*,*p9q_30*,*Padashi*,*parspoyesh*,*patriot2*,*pedro121*,*pej_tap*,*power led*,*princi*,*ramcom*,*ramintkh*,*rayen_6827*,*Repairm@n*,*rezapoet*,*reza_476*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*sabaaf*,*sadegh655*,*sahar20*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*setam*,*shamalros*,*soh3il*,*soheyl4tiger*,*solvent*,*star irsat*,*sunboys*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*tofan_2050*,*touch*,*TRZ*,*u53r*,*vahidati*,*vatani*,*yaghob20*,*Yek.Doost*,*zahed1362*,*احمد_احمد*,*جمشيدا*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ديجيتال*,*ساجدیان*,*سیاوش222*,*شیدینگ مود*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*فراپرداز*,*ميلادي*,*نویدی*,*همتا*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## msh.27

درود دوستانه گلم یک روشه خیلی ساده تری هم هست که بنده باهاش دانلود میکنم ان هم به این صورت هست که ویدئو مورد نظر رو انتخاب میکنی صبر میکنی تا تصویر بیاد{نیاز نیست تا اخر لود بشه همین که تصویر بیاد کافیه}بعد توی ادرس بار بعد ازwww.دوتاsاضافه میکنی براحتی هدایت میشی به صفحه دانلود با فرمت های مختلف هر کدام رو که دوست داشتی دانلود میکنی

----------

*1212ali*,*behnam .m*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*mohsen zmr*,*p9q_30*,*Padashi*,*parasistem*,*reza_476*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
روش www. بعد از ظاهر شدن عکس بعد از نقطه www دو تا ss تایپ کرده و به مسیر دیگری هدایت واز آنجا لینک دانلود قرار داده و با IDM براحتی دانلود میکنی امتحان کردم درست است البته ف ل ی ت ر ش ک ن باید نصب شده باشد

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*anti114*,*behnam .m*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*Padashi*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## mavaramat

سلام،ببخشيد دير جواب ميدم.از برترين ويژگي هاي اين برنامه اينه كه نيازي به ف ي ل ت ر ش ك ن نداره،برنامه ايراني هست و پشتيباني هميشكي داره.از اين راحت تر نميشه كليپ از يوتيوب دانلود كرد،بدون نياز به باز كردن يوتيوب،

دانلود ورژن جديد برنامه : 
*مشخصات فنی آی تیوب:*

سرعت نرم افزار بسیار بالا است.(در حد جستجوی گوگل)حجم نرم افزار کم و در حد 100 کیلوبایت است.نیاز به نصب ندارد و با یک کلیک اجرا می شود.کاملا رایگان است و هیچ محدودیتی ندارد.
*امکانات اضافه شده در نسخه 1.6:*

جستجوگر قدرتمند موزیک پارسی با امکان دانلود موسیقی های جدید با کیفیت  480P و 720P و 1080P و همچنین فرمت MP3امکان مشاهده جدیدترین و پربازدیدترین موزیک های پارسی با بروزرسانی لحظه ایامکان جستجوی پیشرفته بر اساس تاریخ،کیفیت،فرمت،نام خواننده و همچنین قابلیت جستجو در عنوان پارسی،عنوان لاتین،نام خواننده،نام آهنگ و حتی متن شعر آهنگ هاحل مشکل پرپر زدن نرم افزار هنگام بارگذاری مطالب و عکس هاحل مشکل نمایش عکس ها به صورت وارونهامکان دانلود موزیک ها و ویدئوها با نام اصلی آنها




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*116973*,*1212ali*,*681arash*,*a.ferdosi*,*abed10*,*ahpa63*,*aisam*,*ali8889*,*amen*,*Amin-01-PC*,*amolpana*,*anti114*,*aramis*,*arash&l*,*arashshr*,*arefmard*,*atinegar*,*azzaa*,*BABAKELK83*,*bdbest*,*beal*,*behnam .m*,*behroozxl*,*core i5*,*damoon_b111*,*digital84*,*dr-siavash*,*ehsan1669*,*enzomartini*,*erfanjon74*,*farhadghader*,*farzad120*,*frh*,*fzi*,*habibpn*,*hadi1*,*hamid9800*,*hojat88*,*hossein1354*,*hzzza*,*javadm33*,*javamobira*,*jikjiuk*,*kavoos2*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*lilifer*,*lolohacko*,*mahmod31*,*majidmoslemi*,*manhant*,*meahdi*,*meigoon*,*merdad*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad41*,*mohamam*,*mohammad1155*,*mohammaddjhd*,*mohsen zmr*,*msagroup*,*mshpsh*,*nezam.pama*,*nideroon*,*NPTiak*,*oliayee*,*p9q_30*,*Padashi*,*parasistem*,*patriot2*,*peymanelec*,*power led*,*rahim_mp*,*ramcom*,*ramintkh*,*rayen_6827*,*Repairm@n*,*rezapoet*,*reza_476*,*Rosta*,*sabaaf*,*sahar20*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*shamalros*,*sonysony*,*star irsat*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*tofan_2050*,*u53r*,*vatani*,*yaghob20*,*Yek.Doost*,*zahed1362*,*احمد_احمد*,*جمشيدا*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ديجيتال*,*سفیر امید*,*شیدینگ مود*,*علی علی دادی*,*غفور*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*ميلادي*,*همتا*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## شیدینگ مود

با عرض سلام
ممنون بابت مطالب مفید عزیزان
ولی این آی تیوب همش خطای برقراری ارتباط با سرور میدهد جریان چیه؟
میشه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید
حتی راهنمای خودش هم خطا میزنه
سپاس

----------

*A.R.T*,*hanirayan*,*javadm33*,*mavaramat*,*mohsen zmr*,*sam21*

----------


## mavaramat

> با عرض سلام
> ممنون بابت مطالب مفید عزیزان
> ولی این آی تیوب همش خطای برقراری ارتباط با سرور میدهد جریان چیه؟
> میشه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید
> حتی راهنمای خودش هم خطا میزنه
> سپاس


سلام.با بعضي isp ها مشكل داره.البته چون محدوديتي نداره لود سرورش هم زياده واسه همين گاهي اوقات اخطار ميده.

----------

*javadm33*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## شیدینگ مود

سپاس
یعنی من با این نتی که تو شرکت دارم بیخیالش بشم درسته؟

----------

*hanirayan*,*mavaramat*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mavaramat

[QUOTE=شیدینگ مود;322337]سپاس
یعنی من با این نتی که تو شرکت دارم بیخیالش بشم درسته؟[/QUOT
نه برادر من چرا بيخيال بشي :دانلود از يو*تيوب با لينك مستقيم: شما چند بار ديگه هم امتحان كن اگر بازم اخطار سرور داد با في******ل***تر*****ش**كن تست كنيد.فقط كافيه فايل ها رو به سرور انتقال بديد از اونجا به بعد ميتونيد با هر اي پي و بدون فيل********ش***كن اقدام به دانلود كنيد.اين مشكل بيشتر بر ميگرده به شلوغ بودن سرور.

----------

*javadm33*,*meigoon*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## yaghob20

ولا دوستان این همه درده سر نداره
کافیه برید به سایت هایی که فایل مورد نظر رو wget می کنن رو سرور خودشون
بعد راحت دانلود می شه از رو سرور دوم
سایتی که خودم استفاده می کنم


```
http://www.filegir.com/
```

----------

*meigoon*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## mavaramat

> ولا دوستان این همه درده سر نداره
> کافیه برید به سایت هایی که فایل مورد نظر رو wget می کنن رو سرور خودشون
> بعد راحت دانلود می شه از رو سرور دوم
> سایتی که خودم استفاده می کنم
> کد:
> فایل گیر - مستقیم کننده لینک ها


اين سايتي كه معرفي كرديد محدوديت داره و پولي هست ولي اي تيوب محدوديت نداره.

----------

*meigoon*,*yaghob20*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## yaghob20

> اين سايتي كه معرفي كرديد محدوديت داره و پولي هست ولي اي تيوب محدوديت نداره.


بنده 2 سالی می شه دارم استفاده می کنم
و بنظرم وقتم خیلی با ارزش تر از این حرفاست که هر روز ببینم کدوم ترفند جواب می ده یا نه!
فکر نمی کنیم برای 10 گیگ 4 هزار تومن پولی باشه 
در ثانی تعداد سایت های پشتیبانی شده بیش از 50 تا!!
یعنی خرید یک اکانت و دانلود از بیش از 50 سرور
البته نظر شما هم برام محترمه

----------

*mavaramat*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام

خیلی از مدارات خوب و به درد خور  ف ل ی ت ر  هستند و الان هیچکدام از ف ل ی ت ر ش ک ن ها کار نمیکند

----------

*mavaramat*,*tahaali9095*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام




> نوشته اصلی توسط *شیدینگ مود* 
> _با عرض سلام
> ممنون بابت مطالب مفید عزیزان
> ولی این آی تیوب همش خطای برقراری ارتباط با سرور میدهد جریان چیه؟
> میشه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید
> حتی راهنمای خودش هم خطا میزنه
> سپاس_


این نسخه بالا  iTube 1.6_2 را من همین الان امتحان کردم درست کار میکند

----------

*mavaramat*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## yaghob20

> باسلام
> 
> خیلی از مدارات خوب و به درد خور  ف ل ی ت ر  هستند و الان هیچکدام از ف ل ی ت ر ش ک ن ها کار نمیکند


اگه منظورتون مدل های free هستش آره!
ولی مدل های غیر رایگان هستند که جواب می دن

----------

*mavaramat*,*reza_476*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## mavaramat

> این نسخه بالا iTube 1.6_2 را من همین الان امتحان کردم درست کار میکند


من خودم از همين برنامه استفاده ميكنم و مشكلي هم ندارم!
اين ويدئو رو همين الان با اي تيوب گرفتم : How to make a $1500 rework station for less then $100*How to make a $1500 rework station for less then $100**How to make a $1500 rework station for less then $100*

----------

*hanirayan*,*mohsen zmr*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## mavaramat

> بنده 2 سالی می شه دارم استفاده می کنم
> و بنظرم وقتم خیلی با ارزش تر از این حرفاست که هر روز ببینم کدوم ترفند جواب می ده یا نه!
> فکر نمی کنیم برای 10 گیگ 4 هزار تومن پولی باشه 
> در ثانی تعداد سایت های پشتیبانی شده بیش از 50 تا!!
> یعنی خرید یک اکانت و دانلود از بیش از 50 سرور
> البته نظر شما هم برام محترمه


قصد جسارت نداشتم دوست عزيز.نظر شما هم محترم هست. ولي از پولي بودن و محدوديت داشتن كه بگذريم يكي از برتري هايي كه اي تيوب داره جستجوي سريع و برنامه ي اختصاصي اون هست.بازم ميگم من فايل بالاي 500 مگابايت هم با اين برنامه گرفتم.ميتونيد اخرين فيلم ها و سريال ها رو هم با اين برنامه جستجو و دانلود كنيد.
موفق باشيد

----------

*fkh52000*,*hanirayan*,*javadm33*,*mohsen zmr*,*yaghob20*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## msmp2

نرم افزاری به نام itube 1.6 من خودم استفاده میکنم خیلی هم خوبهو  پرسرعته

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mavaramat

> چند وقتي هست با يه برنامه آشنا شدم كه خيلي كاربردي هست.اسم برنامه iT*ube هست.با اين برنامه به راحتي ميتونيد انواع ويدئو هاي اموزشي رو از سايت يو*تيوب با لينك مستقيم دانلود كنيم.دانلود نسخه ي 1.5 از همين پست.
> 
> **براي استفاده از اين برنامه نيازي به في*لتر شكن نداريد*فایل پیوست 85065
> *hidden content may not be quoted*


فعلا سرور برنامه پکیده!بزودی یه برنامه ی حدید جایگزین میکنم

----------

*Khalili*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام


یک آدرسی است نیاز به اف شی دارد و با آن براحتی میشود دانلود کرد:




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*arash&l*,*bh06*,*farsarr*,*farzad120*,*fkh52000*,*mavaramat*,*mj_blue*,*power led*,*sala*,*setam*,*siamakd*,*چینی چی*

----------

